

Justin.tv lifecaster banned for life for having sex on camera - rms
http://valleywag.com/tech/justin%27tv/nude-webcams-okay-when-looking-for-money-not-when-you-get-it-308459.php

======
rms
This is a sound business decision, right? I wonder if this is dictated by
their investors or their potential clients.

~~~
dbrush
It's more sound to say to the public that those desperately seeking, and/or
producing, voyeur porn on public lifecasting services shall be shunned than
taking a stand with investors and the family lobby that voyeur porn should/can
be produced, and consumed, by the whole public, freely.

Perhaps I don't understand what you mean by "sound".

~~~
henning
As soon as you start getting porn, you'll start attracting extremely
aggressive spammers who could ruin the entire site.

Even high-profile sites that probably have no money problems do search
engine/comment spamming like hell and don't really attempt to hide it.

